# Whiskey



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, totally irreverent topic here, but I'm curious, there are SO MANY types of whiskey out there, what's the difference?

Honestly, in my area, it seems like people fall into two camps- "I drink whatever is cheapest", and "I only drink jack"

Anyone care to school a non connoisseur?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a connosseur , but most men down here where I live, swear by Johnnie Walker Blue and Black.

My preference in strong drink is either Wine or Cognac.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I was in gatlinburg tennesee a few months ago and I bought a whole case of whiskey, different flavors, caramel,chocolate, pecan, its really good and smooth. I think its only 40%, but its smooth. Expensive though. I mostly just drink beer, but the redds apple ale has become a favorite lately. I like Jack daniels, but its not good for me to drink it, makes me act stupid. After a few shots of it, its for me to find someone to fight with. So I stay away from that and jim beam.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Whiskey 101:

What all whiskeys have in common is that they are distilled from a fermented grain mash and aged (at least 2 or three years ) in charred wooden casks, usually made of white oak (the charred inside gives whiskey its characteristic brown color). Common grains used are barley, wheat, corn, and rye.

Scotch whiskey is of course made in Scotland and made from a malted barley mash. On top of that, the barley is smoked from burning peat which gives it that characteristic pungent aroma and flavor. Scotch whiskeys have very specific rules on age designations.

American whiskeys are usually made with a blend of grains including corn.

Bourbon is a specialized American whiskey where the mash contains at least 51% corn and can only be called bourbon if it is distilled in the State of Kentucky.

Canadian whiskeys must be distilled in Canada and aged at least three years. Canadian whiskeys usually contain rye in the grain mash.

Some other aspects of whiskeys:

Malt whiskey - made specifically from malted barley
Grain whiskey - made from any type of grains

Single malt whiskey - made from a single distillery using only one particular malted grain

Blended malt whiskey - a mixture of single malt whiskeys from different distilleries

Blended whiskeys - made from a mixture of different distilleries and different grain and malt whiskeys.

Blending generally makes the whiskey smoother and more consistent flavor. Most whiskeys will be blended unless otherwise stated.

Single cask or single barrel whiskeys are becoming more in vogue. Traditionally, barrels age differently depending on where they are stored in a barn or warehouse. The barrels are then blended together at bottling to ensure a consistent product. A single cask or barrel is not blended with others and each cask has a unique character.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's where some common spirits fit in with all this...

Southern Comfort - mid-quality American whiskey
Seagram's 7 - a blended American whiskey
Crown Royal - a higher quality blended american whiskey
Canadian Mist - mid-quality blended Canadian whiskey

Jack Daniels - well-known American Whiskey (Tennessee)
Jim Beam - well-known Bourbon whiskey (Kentucky)

Johnny Walker, Chivas Regal - Blended Scotch whiskeys
Glenlivet - higher quality blended scotch whiskey

Jamison - Blended Irish whiskey

With all whiskeys and especially Scotch, you gan get more and more particular with your taste and the amount of money you want to spend as you go up the chain and explore more specialized products.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! Thanks guys!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Midleton's Irish whiskey. Fell in love with it once I 1st tasted it, but it's VERY pricey so I only buy 1 or 2 bottles a year.

Jameson is nice but my bread and butter is Jim Beam.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The only thing I know about whiskey is that it can have a nagative or positive effect if my wife drinks it. The evening is going to end wiith a "**** YOU!" or a "**** ME!"


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Pretty limited experience with Whiskey, but I do like Gentleman Jack much more than regular Jack Daniels. A little pricier but still reasonable.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

my dad was an alcoholic whose favourite drink was whiskey. I can't stand the stuff!

More for you all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Had a horrible experience with Whiskey (Canadian Club) when I was 16. Woke up with corn in my hair! Still can't stand the taste of it some 34 years later.

Like Rum, but typically drink Beer. Not too much of either though.


----------



## kezins (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm no expert, but there is a wide variety of quality in whiskey. Take a shot of Jack and then take a shot of Crown Royal and the difference becomes very apparent. But everyone has their favorites.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

What to choose depends also on whether you're sipping it straight or mixing it. The expensive stuff is wasted in a mix, IMO - cheap stuff is usually adequate.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Whisky is NOT Whiskey.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

JD Black is the true benchmark, at least in this Texan's eyes. And palate!


----------



## ShockwaveRider (Jun 21, 2013)

Jameson and Redbreast are two good Irish whiskies. Irish whiskey doesn't use peated malt, so you don't get the "bandaid" phenolics with Irish whiskies like you do with heavily peated Scotch.

There are "gentle" Scotch whiskies and more "pungent" Scotch whiskies. I'd say your basic Glenlivet, Glenfiddich and Glenmoragie are nice gentle sipping whiskies. Talisker and Laphroaig and the like are a bit more pungent.

The key to enjoying any whiskey is WATER. Ideally, you'd use the same water that was used to make the whiskey. Get yourself a "nosing glass", put one (or a maximum two) cubes of ice made from high-quality bottled water, a splash of whisky, sip and taste. You just have to moisten your tongue with the whisky. Don't pound it down like a shot for God sake. Sip and taste.

Bourbon (corn squeezin's) may be poured directly down the drain.

Shockwave


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There is a ton of information out there as far as learning about whiskey.

Like most things however, I suggest you learn about what you like.

Like sweet? Try some of the Canadian blends.

Try Scotch, single malts vs. blends. Try corn whiskey, rye whiskey, mass produced stuff vs. small batch.

Determine what you like and work from there.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Whiskey 101-part 2

Cheap Canadian club: massive hangover....where the fk did I get this black eye?

Jack Daniels - major hangover...why do I have a massive fat lip today

Johnny walker - major hangover....Fk! I have three stitches in my ear!

Canadian Five Star - major hangover....why is my nose taped up like a boxer?

Crown Royal - major hangover....wtf!!! A police summons report! Really!!!!

Needless to say....I drink beer now.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

For me it’s either a good quality Scottish single malt (Islay malts are great) if it is for sipping neat or with just a drop of still spring water.

For a longer drink I will just have blended malt and add some lemonade or soda water.

When we were traveling in the US and good whiskey was hard to find I did drink JD, JB or SC but had to pour in plenty of Coke to take away the taste.


----------

